# Chimp Spanner tabs thread...



## splinter8451

With the completion of Chimp Spanner's new album I say it is time we start a Chimp Spanner tab thread 

I do not have any tabs but I am hoping someone out there has some so we can get this thread rolling.


----------



## chimp_spanner

I'm notoriously bad at tabs, but I might have a bash at a solo or something? Not sure which people would prefer. And I warn you I'm not very good at writing them out!


----------



## ShadyDavey

Oh yes! Can't wait 

(But I WILL wait)


----------



## Fred

On my home computer I have a very rough tab of the first 3-4 minutes or so of "The Mirror". Or at least I think I do, I'm sure I tabbed it out when I was learning it! Anyway, I'll have a dig for that when I'm back home this weekend.


----------



## vontetzianos

I'd love a decent tab of Supererogation. Its def one of my favourite Chimp Spanner songs. Maybe the opening tapping section to Bad Code would be nice as well.


----------



## splinter8451

chimp_spanner said:


> I'm notoriously bad at tabs, but I might have a bash at a solo or something? Not sure which people would prefer. And I warn you I'm not very good at writing them out!



Haha same here man, that is why I started this thread 

But really all you would have to do is provide the notes. I am sure someone on here can either fix the rhythm or we can just figure out the rhythm for ourselves. 

I have been trying to figure out the opening tapping section to Bad Code but I am getting frustrated with it 

It would be awesome if you could provide us with that part! The right notes is all I need I can get the rhythm from listening to the song


----------



## chimp_spanner

Hehe okay man, I'll take a short break from this arts and crafts BS and put that up a little later!


----------



## splinter8451

Awesome man


----------



## chimp_spanner

Code:


Bad Code - From the album "At the Dream's Edge" (c)2009 Paul Antonio Ortiz

First tapping section

 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 G|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 D|-----16-3-------------16-3-15-4-0-----------------------------------|
 A|---------------------------------------16-3-------------16-3--------|
 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|15-3------15-3-0-15-3-------------15-3------15-3-0-15-3------15-0-1-|
F#|--------------------------------------------------------------------|

 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 G|--------------------------------------------------------15-3-0------|
 D|-----15-2-------------14-3-------------12-2--------14-2-------------|
 A|---------------------------14-2-0-----------------------------------|
 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|14-2------14-2-0-14-2-------------14-2------14-2-0------------------|
F#|--------------------------------------------------------------------|

 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 G|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 D|-----16-3-------------16-3-15-4-0-----------------------------------|
 A|---------------------------------------16-3-------------16-3--------|
 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|15-3------15-3-0-15-3-------------15-3------15-3-0-15-3------15-0-1-|
F#|--------------------------------------------------------------------|

 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|-------------------------------------------------------------15-0-2-|
 G|--------------------------------------------------------15-3--------|
 D|-----15-2-------------14-3-------------12-2--------14-2-------------|
 A|---------------------------14-2-0-----------------------------------|
 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|14-2------14-2-0-14-2-------------14-2------14-2-0------------------|
F#|--------------------------------------------------------------------|

 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 G|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 D|----------15-2-4-14-5-----16-7---17-8-------19-10-------------------|
 A|----------------------7--------9------10----------12----------------|
 E|15-1-13-2---------------8----------------11----------13-------------|
 B|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
F#|--------------------------------------------------------------------|

 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 G|-----19-6-------------19-6-0-----------19-6-------------19-6--------|
 D|-----------------------------19-6-----------------------------------|
 A|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|19-3------19-3-0-19-3-------------19-3------19-3-0-19-3------19-0-1-|
F#|--------------------------------------------------------------------|

 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 G|-----18-5-------------18-5-0-----------18-5-------------18-5--------|
 D|-----------------------------18-6-----------------------------------|
 A|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 E|--------------------------------------------------------------------|
 B|18-2------18-2-0-18-2-------------18-2------18-2-0-18-2------18-0-1-|
F#|--------------------------------------------------------------------|

^ Last two sections x2 before the 'Bleed' riff :)


Here ya go guys! The first tapping part. Will do the other bit later!


----------



## splinter8451

Oh shit thanks man. I was not expecting it so soon. You rock man!


----------



## chimp_spanner

splinter8451 said:


> Oh shit thanks man. I was not expecting it so soon. You rock man!



No problem..let me know how you get on!


----------



## MF_Kitten

so i tried it, and... it´s not working. must be the fact that my hands aren´t able to understand the signals i am sending them.

or, this is just so fucking way beyond any of my abilites that i´m unable to compute 

if i tap it in the speed i can achieve though, i hear that the notes are indeed correct...

now i´ve just got to practice it until i can actually play it


----------



## splinter8451

Haha well Paul I am working on it. Had my classical guitar recital thingy tonight for college so I could not work on it too much today, but I was starting to get my fingers around it. 

If I ever get it up to speed I will definitely make a vid  Thanks again I did not really expect you to contribute to this thread but it is awesome that you are! I can't wait to order your new album. I need to make some money fast


----------



## Colton165

Wow... the artists come on this forum and post their tabs, and check some users tabs and clarify...

this forum destroys UG, i dont even know why im still a member there.

You rock Paul/Chimp!


----------



## chimp_spanner

That's quite alright guys! I find it really interesting to see how other people play my stuff - there've been a couple of times when they've even come up with a better way of doing it  so it's all good. Look forward to seeing it!!


----------



## cerwinthedoc

Requesting tabs for At the Dream's Edge and/or Under One Sky. I love those songs haha. I've been meaning to do a cover for youtube, but I've been having a hard time figuring out how to play it. Also, I'm not used to being tuned to BEADGBE lol...Haven't been tuned that high in a little over 2 years.

Paul, Keep up the good work. You are a huge inspiration to me. I can't wait to get paid so I can buy your CD, one of the few CD's I'll actually buy, haha.


----------



## splinter8451

So there is a dude on youtube who said he would sell me his tab of The Mirror for 30 bucks. I called him crazy so he raised the price to 100 bucks haha. 

Anyone wanna purchase his tab?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

splinter8451 said:


> So there is a dude on youtube who said he would sell me his tab of The Mirror for 30 bucks. I called him crazy so he raised the price to 100 bucks haha.
> 
> Anyone wanna purchase his tab?


 
i JUST ran across that convo like 10 minutes ago lol. that guy was definately a troll, no tab exists, save yo munnies, fuck that guy lol. on the real though, i have a hankering to do The mirror, that tune is savagely good! but i need to listen to it a bit more first (i just got in to Chimp like 4 days ago ). soon as the AAL tab project is as done as its gonna get, ill break into some Chimp and Periphery tabs. great stuff!


----------



## insiren

haha i smell another project brewing. I love Paul's work, so im down to tab out his whole album. That guy trying to charge for the tabs is a tool. ill get started as soon as AAL tabs are all 100%. ill keep you all posted.

-Anthony


----------



## splinter8451

DUDEZ. If you do Chimp Spanner material I will prob shit a brick. 

I am plowing through the Animals As Leaders tabs every day, they are so great. I would love to have even a few Chimp Spanner tabs from you guys! You guys are the greatest tabbing team this world has had the privilege of seeing.



glassmoon0fo said:


> i JUST ran across that convo like 10 minutes ago lol. that guy was definately a troll, no tab exists, save yo munnies, fuck that guy lol. on the real though, i have a hankering to do The mirror, that tune is savagely good! but i need to listen to it a bit more first (i just got in to Chimp like 4 days ago ). soon as the AAL tab project is as done as its gonna get, ill break into some Chimp and Periphery tabs. great stuff!



I know man, I know haha. That dude is insane. He kinda freaked me out.


----------



## bigswifty

Somebody please tab Supererogation!!!!! 
That song is better than teasing fat children!


----------



## ddtonfire

As soon as my copies arrive in the mail, I might tab a song or two! I haven't done so for a while; I could use the exercise.


----------



## splinter8451

Definitely do Supererogation! 

EDIT: I decided to start working on Supererogation on my own. I have the lead part for the intro bit and am working out the rhythm part. But after taking 45 minutes to get the lead part perfect I stopped for the night; also due to a massive headache I had before even starting 

I plan to do a little more tomorrow. I will post what I have once I get a little further into the intro.


----------



## cerwinthedoc

has there been any progress on this? I really want to attempt to learn some chimp songs. then get frustrated and give up and call myself a noob at guitar. yeah. that's usually the case.


----------



## splinter8451

cerwinthedoc said:


> has there been any progress on this? I really want to attempt to learn some chimp songs. then get frustrated and give up and call myself a noob at guitar. yeah. that's usually the case.



Same thing is happening to me  

I gave up on Supererogation pretty much. I got tired of trying to put the rhythms into GP. I have started figuring out Clarity In Chaos by ear but I have not tabbed any of it. I have found I am horrible at putting things into GP, sadly 

I will keep working on it at my snails pace, hopefully someone else will get to work on some


----------



## vontetzianos

Alright, here's the main riff to Clarity in Chaos. I'm not sure about the time sig but it'll get you started:







I'm tabbing out a little of Supererogation as we speak, and should have the main lead line up soon.

Here's what I've done so far of Supererogation:


----------



## splinter8451

Those are basically the same things I have figured out for those songs. I am too lazy to enter everything into GP though


----------



## insiren

So Ive decided my next project will be all things Chimp. Ive already started and have made great progress on under one sky. ill post within a few days.


----------



## splinter8451

Oh shit. Thats my favorite song. Haha. Get to work yo! I can't wait. Now I can stop my pitiful attempts at figuring these songs out.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Oh man, I'm looking forward to some of the tabs you guys are working on. I've been playing this album non-stop since getting it at xmas time! I think Harvey Wallbanger has possibly some of the sickest riffing ever!


----------



## chimp_spanner

Hey guys  I've been absent from teh interwebz for a little while, what with work and jury service. But the latter is over, and I now have some of my life back! Yay! For anyone who hasn't seen it, you can find a video for Supererogation at my YouTube channel. Click the one with "Fixed" at the end, as it's slightly more *NSYNC.

I know it's not as useful as a tab but, it's the next best thing!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

chimp_spanner said:


> Hey guys  I've been absent from teh interwebz for a little while, what with work and jury service. But the latter is over, and I now have some of my life back! Yay! For anyone who hasn't seen it, you can find a video for Supererogation at my YouTube channel. Click the one with "Fixed" at the end, as it's slightly more *NSYNC.
> 
> I know it's not as useful as a tab but, it's the next best thing!


 
That was sick Paul, awesome as usual!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

insiren said:


> So Ive decided my next project will be all things Chimp. Ive already started and have made great progress on under one sky. ill post within a few days.


 
Are you still working on it? Chimp tabs would own all!!


----------



## Imdeathcore

i can't wait for Supererogation tab!


----------



## Joeywilson

chimp_spanner said:


> Hey guys  I've been absent from teh interwebz for a little while, what with work and jury service. But the latter is over, and I now have some of my life back! Yay! For anyone who hasn't seen it, you can find a video for Supererogation at my YouTube channel. Click the one with "Fixed" at the end, as it's slightly more *NSYNC.
> 
> I know it's not as useful as a tab but, it's the next best thing!



how come you and bulb have jury duty at the same time?


----------



## AySay

I just tabbed out the main riff, and easy lead from "Clarity in Chaos" on GP5.

It's really rough, and could use a lot of improvement, but the main ideas are down OK IMO.

It's exported in GP4 format for you "behind the curve" guys



Credit goes to vontetzianos for the main riff!


----------



## PeteyG

I've done the first 1 minute and 55 seconds of Bad Code for the lulz. Most of it is correct I think. The bass was tough as I can't really hear it on my naff speakers, and it's probably wrong in the bar of 11/8.

Enjoy http://dl.dropbox.com/u/791394/Bad Code.gp5


----------



## splinter8451

Nice tabs dudes. 

Im glad to see this thread be revitalized.


----------



## Eptaceros

This thread is gold. Thank you Paul for posting those notes, now I can actually play Bad Code!


now if only i could learn the tapping parts in Clarity in Chaos...


----------



## splinter8451

So Paul put up a video for Under One Sky... I think it is time someone makes a complete tab for this epicness. 



I am working on learning it by looking and listening but Ill never be able to put it into tab. I suck at entering rhythms


----------



## Winspear

^ oh shit...awesome!  One of the most blissful and epic awesome happy tunes around


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Found a couple chimp tabs here:

Guitar tablature

Complete except for the solos, I'm going to mess around with these tonight! Has anyone else finished anything? I still am absolutely floored by his latest album.


----------



## ZukeNukem

Hey how about that ridiculous riff in Harvey Wallbanger? I have listened to that riff so many times over and over and my jaw still hits the floor. Could someone take a wack at it please?


----------



## maitreyA

Harvey Wallbanger is my fav on that album, I really wish i had an 8 or even a 7 to attempt these songs. Its getting old having to drop my 6 all the time lol


----------



## deviloogy

Hey guys, I'm new here but this is what I got for Under One Sky. It's not much. I'm actually running late for something but here it is! The intro lick for Under One Sky
e--------------------------------------------------------
B----------------------12p10s8s7--4-4s7--------------
G--------9/11-14--9~--------------------4h5-4~-----
D-/9-7/9------------------------------------------------

Hopefully someone can build on this! Chimp? Yes please?


----------



## chimp_spanner

Merry Chimpmas!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2996036/Harvey Wallbanger - TAB.pdf


----------



## ShadyDavey

chimp_spanner said:


> Merry Chimpmas!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2996036/Harvey Wallbanger - TAB.pdf



Joy and Rapture!

Cheers Paul


----------



## splinter8451

Woo thanks Chimp


----------



## AlucardXIX

The whole song?! This calls for a youtube video in the near future...


----------



## Eptaceros

chimp_spanner said:


> Merry Chimpmas!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2996036/Harvey Wallbanger - TAB.pdf



amazing, thank you!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

chimp_spanner said:


> Merry Chimpmas!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2996036/Harvey Wallbanger - TAB.pdf



Paul, you rule!!!

Why did it have to be a step down?! Doh!! Guess I need to buy another 7 

-Eric


----------



## AlucardXIX

Finishing up a GP of Harvey Wallbanger

EDIT: Here it is, had to change a couple of notes I messed up on.

http://www.mediafire.com/?pj3q4t32v7p8c3p


----------



## lobee

AlucardXIX said:


> Finishing up a GP of Harvey Wallbanger
> 
> EDIT: Here it is, had to change a couple of notes I messed up on.
> 
> Chimp Spanner - Harvey Wallbanger.gp5



Awesome, I was thinking of doing this too! +rep

I added the palm mutes and fixed a couple differences from Chimp's version that I noticed because I love this song and I'm anal retentive like that.

Chimp Spanner - Harvey Wallbanger.gp5


----------



## AlucardXIX

I tried to copy his tab note for note, but I know I missed a couple of little ones in haste.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Ok well i gave it a go! 

Thanks for the tab Paul.


----------



## chimp_spanner

Yo! I left you video feedback but didn't realize you were an ss'er too :] Again, nice work man. I tried it on my 8 and sucked ass  so very nice work. I also want an amp. Like. Badly.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

chimp_spanner said:


> Yo! I left you video feedback but didn't realize you were an ss'er too :] Again, nice work man. I tried it on my 8 and sucked ass  so very nice work. I also want an amp. Like. Badly.



Thanks a lot for the feedback Paul!

I have to admit, playing on the 7 probably would have been a bit easier but i guess it was a nice little challenge! 
It's such a great song and i'd love to see it performed live!


----------



## Ruins

ChrisOfTheSky said:


> Thanks a lot for the feedback Paul!
> 
> I have to admit, playing on the 7 probably would have been a bit easier but i guess it was a nice little challenge!
> It's such a great song and *i'd love to see it performed live!*


totally agree.
i would DO *THINGS* for that to happen O_O


----------



## AlucardXIX

I'll have my cover up soon! Going to make it a nice tribute to the man himself! haha


----------



## AlucardXIX

Needless to say, this was a learning experience in terms of editing, and a lot of fun to cover!


----------



## espec1000

Would anybody be interested in a TM tab or Beneath the Spires?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

espec1000 said:


> Would anybody be interested in a TM tab or Beneath the Spires?


 
The Mirror? Hells yeah!

Spires? Is that a Chimp song?

-Eric


----------



## espec1000

TheShreddinHand said:


> The Mirror? Hells yeah!
> 
> Spires? Is that a Chimp song?
> 
> -Eric


 
Haha nah I wasn't talking about the mirror. That is one of the first Chimp songs I learned so I could tab that one out too. The songs I'm talking about are a little more old school I guess.

TM is like a 50 second clip from his older soundclick page. I tabbed it out one day so I could use the drum track in a tone test. 

Beneath the Spires is a song/clip that he also had on the older soundclick. It's just such a gnarly song that I had to cover/tab it out. I have a video of myself playing it if you want to hear it.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

espec1000 said:


> Haha nah I wasn't talking about the mirror. That is one of the first Chimp songs I learned so I could tab that one out too. The songs I'm talking about are a little more old school I guess.
> 
> TM is like a 50 second clip from his older soundclick page. I tabbed it out one day so I could use the drum track in a tone test.
> 
> Beneath the Spires is a song/clip that he also had on the older soundclick. It's just such a gnarly song that I had to cover/tab it out. I have a video of myself playing it if you want to hear it.





Ah cool! I only just became a fan when At Dream's Edge came out and I quickly picked up the 1st CD as well, but I missed out on the soundclick days!

-Eric


----------



## Eptaceros

Paul's soundclick is chock full of good tunes. One tune that apparently nobody knows about is a random sample of some production toolkit with some chimp samples.

http://www.producerloops.com/files/audio/17055/Ambient Metal Construction 02.mp3

I posted this on these forums when I first joined and it seemed to go over everyone's head. and I could never bump the thread cause I had the last post in it. So take this sample now and enjoy lol


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Eptaceros said:


> Paul's soundclick is chock full of good tunes. One tune that apparently nobody knows about is a random sample of some production toolkit with some chimp samples.
> 
> http://www.producerloops.com/files/audio/17055/Ambient Metal Construction 02.mp3
> 
> I posted this on these forums when I first joined and it seemed to go over everyone's head. and I could never bump the thread cause I had the last post in it. So take this sample now and enjoy lol


 

Cool stuff bro, thanks!!

-Eric


----------



## Eptaceros

no problem. it's really grown to be one of my favorite chimp spanner songs over the years. it's definitely one of his more ambient songs, but also contains some of his sickest grooves, imo.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Gave this one a go, learnt the solo from Pauls Video


----------



## deviloogy

Hi guys,

Did a cover of Chimp's Harvey Wallbanger since he kindly tabbed out the rhythm section!


----------



## iddqd

Did anyone already figure out some notes of Pauls ideas for the next album?
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2996036/2010%20CD%20A%20Ideas.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2996036/2010%20CD%20B%20Ideas.mp3
Espacially the last track of Part A just wont get out of my head!


----------



## Eptaceros

What happened to the Chimp Spanner soundclick page? There used to be dozens of clips, now there's only a dozen. I'm happy I snagged all the clips that existed before lol.


----------



## ristoCoC

anyone coming up with anything?


----------



## splinter8451

I wonder if Pual made a Supererogation tab for the dudes in Monuments that he would like to share?  I wanna learn that song!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

splinter8451 said:


> I wonder if Pual made a Supererogation tab for the dudes in Monuments that he would like to share?  I wanna learn that song!


 
I like where your head's at! Paul's pretty good about sharing though. I was pleasantly suprised when he made that Harvey Wallbanger tab!


----------



## m3ta1head

The Mirror is in Bb, right?


----------



## splinter8451

I'm pretty sure it is standard 7 string a full step down man.


----------



## Erodrim

I play TM in drop A on my 7string and it plays super easy.

I got all the rhythm up to the middle of the song. Just need to figure out some of the lead and their fingering

I'd tab it out if i wasn't a damn perfectionist who needs to tab out everything to be happy (drums, bass, synth,....) and i just don't have the time to do it now (i'm working on Intronaut's Miasma atm).


----------



## iddqd

Did anyone put something to tabs in the meantime?


----------



## DaveCarter

Funny you should ask, I may have a surprise for people by the end of next week. Any specific requests whilst Im here?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

DaveCarter said:


> Funny you should ask, I may have a surprise for people by the end of next week. Any specific requests whilst Im here?



Everything that hasn't already been done for At Dream's Edge!


----------



## DaveCarter

All in good time! But eventually, yes. Make sure you all have Guitar Pro 6! There's 8-string stuff ya know. I'll probably export as .pdf files as well if anyone wants.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

DaveCarter said:


> All in good time! But eventually, yes. Make sure you all have Guitar Pro 6! There's 8-string stuff ya know. I'll probably export as .pdf files as well if anyone wants.


 

That is awesome news! Merry Chimpmas?!


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Does Gp6 have drum tableture capabilities?


----------



## splinter8451

Balrogmoshpit said:


> Does Gp6 have drum tableture capabilities?



Yes, only notation input though. No more midi numbers.


----------



## AlucardXIX

^ That was by far the biggest turn off for me. I write all of my drums in GP5 and using the midi numbers is so easy for me.


----------



## DaveCarter

Yeah I did prefer the number-input on GP5, but Im just about used to the drum notation on GP6 now. There's not much drums stuff on these tabs, just a few odd phrases that I did for lulz. The guitar parts are 100% accurate though...I can export the tabs as GP5 but since some are 8-string, Im not sure how thatll work exactly. There'll be pdf files too so hopefully something for everyone!


----------



## splinter8451

Do it man! If it's 8 string then I'm gonna say it is either.... Bad Code, Under One Sky, or Far From Home? I guess  I can't remember which songs are what tunings anymore.

I am excited for a new tab though regardless


----------



## iddqd

Damn i would actually buy GP6 for chimp spanner tabs


----------



## TheShreddinHand

iddqd said:


> Damn i would actually buy GP6 for chimp spanner tabs


 
Same here!


----------



## KoenDercksen

Anyone want a tab of the intro solo of Under One Sky? I have it figured out from ear, might not be Chimp's fingering but it's easy this way so yeah. Would you like a tab, or a movie in which I explain it slow? It's pretty easy though to be honest


----------



## technomancer

DaveCarter said:


> Yeah I did prefer the number-input on GP5, but Im just about used to the drum notation on GP6 now. There's not much drums stuff on these tabs, just a few odd phrases that I did for lulz. The guitar parts are 100% accurate though...I can export the tabs as GP5 but since some are 8-string, Im not sure how thatll work exactly. There'll be pdf files too so hopefully something for everyone!



Please make the 8 string stuff available as GP6


----------



## iddqd

KoenDercksen said:


> Anyone want a tab of the intro solo of Under One Sky? I have it figured out from ear, might not be Chimp's fingering but it's easy this way so yeah. Would you like a tab, or a movie in which I explain it slow? It's pretty easy though to be honest


I'd prefer a tab


----------



## DaveCarter

Hopefully this has worked: Chimp Spanner Tabs.zip

Assuming that went to plan, what you should have there is Bad Code, Harvey Wallbanger and Supererogation, all as .GP5, .GPX and .PDF files. The lead/bass/drum parts arent supposed to be correct, I just put those in for the lulz. The rhythm parts are all 100% correct though, all tabs have either been written by, or checked by the man himself. I should also have The Mirror finished by next week, I have the parts from Paul, just need to tidy them up and type it all in to GP6. Enjoy!


----------



## splinter8451

Ah nice work man! I'm glad I can finally learn the tapping bit in Supererogation! Wish the solos were in there but I can probably work them out on my own


----------



## technomancer

Awesome, thanks


----------



## AlucardXIX

Bad Code doesn't open in GP5 because it was tabbed for 8 string.

And, is that my GP of Harvey I'm seeing in there? =p


----------



## DaveCarter

Yeah I wasnt sure how the 8-string stuff would export to GP5, hence the PDF too. The Harvey tab is the one that Paul wrote, which I think you put in to GP, then I changed whatever it was that Paul said to change, probably nothing major.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

KoenDercksen said:


> Anyone want a tab of the intro solo of Under One Sky? I have it figured out from ear, might not be Chimp's fingering but it's easy this way so yeah. Would you like a tab, or a movie in which I explain it slow? It's pretty easy though to be honest



Tab would be awesome!

DaveCarter, thanks for the tabs, you rule!

-Eric


----------



## DaveCarter

No problem  I'll get cracking on The Mirror this week if I can find time, then after that probably Under One Sky. In the mean time, here's the tunings for everything on the album in case people wanted to know:

Supererogation - 7 String, B Standard
At The Dream&#8217;s Edge - 8 String, F# Standard
The Mirror - 7 String, A Standard
Bad Code - 8 String, F# Standard
Harvey Wallbanger - 7 String, A Standard
Far From Home - 8 String, F# Standard
Terminus (Pt I, II & III) - 7 String, A Standard
Under One Sky - 8 String, F# Standard
All Good Things - 7 String, B Standard


----------



## KoenDercksen

Shit I forgot that I was in drop B when I figured the solo out...  I'll transcribe it.


----------



## splinter8451

Ah man, so many songs on 8 string  I need to get an 8 again. Currently borrowing my friends Intrepid but after owning a 2228 for a while this thing feels like a two by four.


----------



## DaveCarter

Right, Ive just finished the tab for The Mirror, that was quicker than expected! Im going to send it to Paul to check it, then once I have the thumbs up from him I'll post it in the same formats again.


----------



## splinter8451

You should get Paul to enter in the notes for the Supererogation solos


----------



## AlucardXIX

^ Yea! I really don't feel like figuring out more solos by ear -_-

Cause I mean, I'd really like to do a full cover of Supererogation!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

DaveCarter said:


> Right, Ive just finished the tab for The Mirror, that was quicker than expected! Im going to send it to Paul to check it, then once I have the thumbs up from him I'll post it in the same formats again.


 
Hey Dave, just wanted to mention that those PDFs all default to one page when you try to print them, so the entire tab is scrunched down to one page. You can print "current view" but even that doesn't seem to work right on 8.5 x 11 paper. Just thought I'd mention it, not sure if you can get those PDFs to be multiple pages or not. For some reason I can't open the GP files either, but I can always read the PDFs off my computer screen. I just like to print hard copies using my companies paper


----------



## DaveCarter

Ah ok, thanks for mentioning that, I didnt realise. Im not sure if there's anything that can be done about it when exporting from GP, as far as I can remember its just a case of File > Export > PDF, no other options. I'll have a play about though when I export the Mirror and see if I can find a way to sort that problem out, thanks for the heads up


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Hey guys, I just took a gp5 file of Harvey Wallbanger and transposed it for 7 string guitars in Drop A (that's how I have my guitar). Probably lost some Palm Mutes and other notation but the actual notes are there. this is from the GP file posted back when Paul gave out Harvey, so this is not Dave's file, so hopefully I was going off something that was already correct. I just have two 7 string guitars and never a whole step down but one in Drop A and I wanted to play this song too! Uploaded it here, hope it works!


----------



## DaveCarter

My file for Harvey is the same as Paul's, I think the only difference is the upper harmony in the tapping part that Paul showed me, other than that its exactly the same tab that he wrote and Alucard put in to GP5. I mainly just posted it for the different file formats. Ive just sent The Mirror to Paul to check so once he's had time to check it and ok'd it I'll post that up too.


----------



## LadyKiller

chimp_spanner said:


> Merry Chimpmas!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2996036/Harvey Wallbanger - TAB.pdf


 You are the man Paul. Please could you do a tab for Supererogation? This song kills


----------



## DaveCarter

DaveCarter said:


> Hopefully this has worked: Chimp Spanner Tabs.zip
> 
> Assuming that went to plan, *what you should have there is Bad Code, Harvey Wallbanger and Supererogation*, all as .GP5, .GPX and .PDF files. The lead/bass/drum parts arent supposed to be correct, I just put those in for the lulz. The rhythm parts are all 100% correct though, all tabs have either been written by, or checked by the man himself. I should also have The Mirror finished by next week, I have the parts from Paul, just need to tidy them up and type it all in to GP6. Enjoy!


----------



## perryk

check this ,taken by ear 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4FIo0LTDPE


----------



## Fred

Fred said:


> On my home computer I have a very rough tab of the first 3-4 minutes or so of "The Mirror". Or at least I think I do, I'm sure I tabbed it out when I was learning it! Anyway, I'll have a dig for that when I'm back home this weekend.



Hahaha, well, about a year late, but I do indeed have a very rough tab. Most of the harmony parts are just to get a vague idea - the only bits I'm sure are more or less right are the main riffs and the lead parts. This was also tabbed from an old, old demo, so it might be a little different to the album version. Anyway, should be enough to give a vague idea, if nothing else.

As usual, it's in Powertab format because I can't stand GP, yadda yadda. Anyone with GP can easily import the .ptb file and watch as my tab is hopelessly screwed by the kind folks from Arobas Music, though.

Link: 
www.crepusculum.co.uk/themirror.ptb

Old, old, old video from when I was learning it:


----------



## DaveCarter

That looks mostly right. Paul's been super-busy with work so hasnt had time to check the tab file that I have, but I may post it up anyway for shiggles, can always update it later anyway. The main bits I can spot that arent quite right are:

Intro, you play the open C string on every note of the 4 5 5 4 riff.
End of the intro, those last 3 notes are down an octave in the rhythm part, and are hammered on. (So 5h7, 5h7, 5 on the low A instead of 9, 9, 7 on the G).
Next riff at bar 49, you bend the 10 up a tone instead of fretting the 12. Then the last note of bar 52 is a released bend from 8 instead of a fretted 10.
Bar 64 is 12 on the A instead of that 2, then open A instead of that 3, then 2.
Next section, those powerchords on 9 and 8 are actually octaves.
Chorus at 125 is straight powerchords with palm-muting to the rhythm which you have, then halfway through its 7 5 on the G, then 7 5 on the D. 

In the main though its pretty good, nice job!!


----------



## rchrd_le

Anyone have a tab for Clarity in Chaos? An old song, but one of my favorites!


----------



## iddqd

I converted the gpx files to gp5 (via tab-exporter.net)

Here you go:
View attachment tab_13_02_93690_Chimp_Spanner_-_Harvey_Wallbanger_gpx.zip

View attachment tab_13_02_84406_Bad_Code_gpx.zip


----------



## Stephenar19

Thanks for the tabs guys, these are great! By the way, does anyone have any tabs for any songs from Imperium Vorago?


----------



## MysticOracle

Some one needs to tab under one sky that song is just eargasmic and looks really fun to play  anyone got any tabs for it?


----------



## RockerAlex

Did the Under One Sky tabs ever surface?


----------



## Winspear

I think I've been waiting for one since I joined this forum


----------



## crg123

I second this movement, I love that song. Pleasee splinter8451


----------



## splinter8451

crg123 said:


> I second this movement, I love that song. Pleasee splinter8451



Just now saw this 

I haven't worked on any tabs in a long time  I wish I had a complete Under One Sky tab.


----------



## Echo Field

Hey sorry to bump this thread, I just figured if anywhere I would post my video I put up a few days ago here, since there's a new EP coming out after all!


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

I enjoyed that!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Nice work Echo! That vid camera angle def makes it easier for us to learn it too! I gotta ask though, did you happen to tab it? Haha!

Eric


----------



## Echo Field

Thanks guys!
Haha I was expecting that question, I honestly, honestly suck at tabs nor do I (usually) have the patience, for now I'll say check the video, but if you have questions on any part I'll be glad to answer!


----------



## davemeistro

Tabs soon to come!


----------



## davemeistro

I lied. 



Let me know if you have any questions on any parts.


----------



## Echo Field

So far what I did from the EP!







And good job davemeistro! I'm digging that part more and more


----------



## davemeistro

Thanks, though not even half as impressive as what you did haha, nice work

Yeah, the first time I heard that funky ass bassline pop in I knew I had no choice but to jam to it haha.


----------



## Echo Field

Haha thanks man, but give yourself some credit too! You got it well. I'm also lovin the bassline!

I also noticed Basick Records put up a vid of Paul doing a play-through of Pt1, and I noticed some things I would have fixed if I had seen it before I was putting up my cover :O


----------



## Eptaceros

Hey guys, I made a cover of Dark Age of Technology as well! Might be overkill at this point in the thread, but I tabbed it out. It's on Tabit for now. If I see that there's enough request for a guitarpro version, then I'll rewrite it. I'm fairly confident that it's at least 99% accurate, but I did not include bass/drums. If anyone here is good at tabbing those instruments, please help me flesh out the tab!



chimp_spanner-dark_age_of_technology.tbt


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Eptaceros said:


> Hey guys, I made a cover of Dark Age of Technology as well! Might be overkill at this point in the thread, but I tabbed it out. It's on Tabit for now. If I see that there's enough request for a guitarpro version, then I'll rewrite it. I'm fairly confident that it's at least 99% accurate, but I did not include bass/drums. If anyone here is good at tabbing those instruments, please help me flesh out the tab!
> 
> 
> 
> chimp_spanner-dark_age_of_technology.tbt




I'd be down for a GP version and great job on the cover! I only have tux though so I'm no help rewriting....doh!


----------



## bigswifty

I am down for the GP5 transcription of DaoT as well 
Someone needs to cover/tab Mobius II, forget part I!
Nah, don't actually forget part I, but part II is just gnarly as hell.


----------



## Echo Field

One part atta time ^^
But I hear ya, my favorite is pt III, really can't wait to get to it. As soon as I heard the riff in there that he posted on fb as a sneak peak of the EP, I flipped, it fit so nicely in content.

Btw gj Eptaceros!


----------



## splinter8451

GP tabs for all the songs!  So people like me who have classical guitar recitals coming up can learn these tracks without having to spend time picking them out by ear


----------



## Echo Field

I would at least try (since like I said I'm horrible at it) to tab if I also wasn't so busy, I have just enough time to learn and record. I'll be happy to try and get even better angles though to show how I'm playing the songs (I've been slowly learning pt II & III, and hopefully Cloud City soon enough).


----------



## Echo Field

*bump*

here we go!


----------



## Eclectic

Definitely make a Guitarpro version.


----------



## Echo Field

I would love to help out with a tab, but I'm ridiculously swamped with work sadly, which is why I barely got this out and can't get to pt III right now =/. Check out the vid closely though you should be able to pick things up  and if it helps I had this in standard tuning, except for the B string tuned a step down from what I remember.


----------



## bigswifty

I need a tab for Dark Age of Technology and Mobius Part II!
GP5, if anybody's got one or is making one - here's some motivation to finish!


----------



## Eptaceros

I just have the ambient section and outro to fill out in GP5, and you'll have a GP5 of Dark Age of Technology's guitar parts. Sorry it's taking so long, I've been busy with schoolwork and learning Severed Savior songs.


----------



## Echo Field

I'm having bits of free time now, so I'll also work on tabs when I can!
I wonder if it would be easy to contact Paul though to run them by him before putting them up!


----------



## bigswifty

Bump 
Waiting on some Dark Age and Mobius II


----------



## Echo Field

Bah workload again :/, but I did start it : )
Worse comes to worse I'll post parts at a time?
I'm warning you though, I'm not sure how well they're being presented, I'm really horrid with tabs! But you should be able to understand lmao.


----------



## bigswifty

Echo, no problem, piece by piece is fine!

I think Eptaceros is working on a Dark Age of Technology tab, so could you start with Mobius Pt II?

Cheers


----------



## Eptaceros

Yep, that's correct, almost done with it, too. Echo Field, don't waste your time on Dark Age, let's see that Mobius part II!


----------



## bigswifty




----------



## Eptaceros

I tried posting it here last night, but I kept getting error messages.

Dark Age of Technology.gp5

Sorry it took a while (hate tabbing in GP), but finally! Here's most of the guitar parts for Dark Age of Technology, not including the accompaniment during the clean, funky part and select harmonies elsewhere. Anyone willing to punch in the bass and drums is more than welcome. Tabit users, I have a tabit version as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Isurez

DaveCarter said:


> Hopefully this has worked: Chimp Spanner Tabs.zip
> 
> Assuming that went to plan, what you should have there is Bad Code, Harvey Wallbanger and Supererogation, all as .GP5, .GPX and .PDF files. The lead/bass/drum parts arent supposed to be correct, I just put those in for the lulz. The rhythm parts are all 100% correct though, all tabs have either been written by, or checked by the man himself. I should also have The Mirror finished by next week, I have the parts from Paul, just need to tidy them up and type it all in to GP6. Enjoy!



Hi Dave! Can you reupload this tabs because link is gone?


----------



## Reion

Eptaceros said:


> I tried posting it here last night, but I kept getting error messages.
> 
> Dark Age of Technology.gp5
> 
> Sorry it took a while (hate tabbing in GP), but finally! Here's most of the guitar parts for Dark Age of Technology, not including the accompaniment during the clean, funky part and select harmonies elsewhere. Anyone willing to punch in the bass and drums is more than welcome. Tabit users, I have a tabit version as well. Enjoy!



Sweet tab dude, thanks for this!


----------



## Eptaceros

No problem, had a blast learning it!


----------



## Dan Halen

I know everyone is busy learning Pauls newer songs (personally Id like some Cloud City and Mobius Part II) But did anyone ever get a tab of Far From Home? or maybe Spirals? those are my 2 favorite Gorilla Material Fastener songs. ive only learned the intro for FFH and i get a bit lost after that.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i too am interested in some tabs from the new album. but wasn't there at one point an official tabs area on this site? it appears to be gone now. either that or it's way too complicated to find. :|


----------



## Dan Halen

If im not mistaken i think this IS the Official Chimp Spanner Tab thread. Just with out the word official in it lol. Bu i just want some far from home.


----------



## Eptaceros

goherpsNderp said:


> i too am interested in some tabs from the new album. but wasn't there at one point an official tabs area on this site? it appears to be gone now. either that or it's way too complicated to find. :|



In case you missed it, I posted a GP and Tabit version of Dark Age of Technology in the previous page.


----------



## Dan Halen

no i got it im just waiting for someone to do cloud city. i tried to learn parts of Far from home but got a tad lost without transcribe. but since i got my computron back i think ill try it some more. and Spirals would be super cool.


----------



## Enki

*bump!!!* Anymore progress good tabbing sirs!? BTW, do i just suck too much yet or is Dark Age of Technology best played with a compressor? I'm thinking i just need way more practice at this style of riffing to keep string noise minimal


----------



## Dan Halen

Enki said:


> *bump!!!* Anymore progress good tabbing sirs!? BTW, do i just suck too much yet or is Dark Age of Technology best played with a compressor? I'm thinking i just need way more practice at this style of riffing to keep string noise minimal



I actually got quite a good bit of Spirals "keyboard Solo" down on GP6 if anyone else has that.

Also is that really a Keyboard or just Flanged guitar? i asked Paul on form spring but he wont answer me 8(. im pretty sure its a keyboard with using the wheels on the side to flange it.

Edit: also i found theres a slight tempo Automation in the keyboard solo itself but i cant find it.....i could also be both crazy and retarded. i think that makes me a "Crazy Retard".....or Fran Drescher!


----------



## Dan Halen

Sorry for Double Post but HERE it is


----------



## Dan Halen

Holy poopoo triple post!!!!

Im sorry!!! but I keep editing this and i got a response from Paul and he told me the Time Sig. for the song so i changed everything and now its about perfect, (to my ears at least) and theres only one slight timing mistake that cant seem to fix. so if anyone would like to tell me if theres anything else that would be cool.

its now in GP5 so its more accessible. and also the tempo is wrong but im sure everyone knows how to change it at this point.

PS mods:
you can delete the last 2 posts i made and edit this sentence and the top sentence out so no one knows this was a triple post.....


----------



## Enki

Thanks for the addition man! I'm hoping for cloud city tabs!!


----------



## Enki

I know this is way off subject but Chimp fans are here. Chimp and his father jamming when he was way younger!


----------



## Ploatic

I love that vid :]
Hey btw this is Echo Field, I just wanted to use my youtube name now here instead. 
Sorry about not answering anymore at some point, got so friggin loaded with work during the semester, but I'm willing to work on more now! I have pt. III up. I'll be getting to cloud city soon enough. Any tab I should continue first? Although I'm absolutely horrible at them 

Youtube honestly put my vid out of sync a little, but it should be fine nevertheless!


----------



## splinter8451

Cloud City first! 

And nice job dude you


----------



## Ploatic

Haha thanks :-] and okayz! I was most pbly gonna learn that as my next CS song anyway


----------



## Enki

Good stuff Echo!! Would you please link us a tab kind sir!?!?!?


----------



## Ploatic

I'm learning two songs right now, one of them being cloud city, once thats done I'll make the tab and put it up


----------



## Enki

:0) You are a great man!


----------



## Ploatic

Thanks  
Okay guys, done with cloud city!



Here's the playlist to all my covers of the songs from the ep.

'All Roads Lead Here' Guitar Covers - YouTube

Would you guys graciously accept my codes that I jot down while learning songs instead of tabs? They're my way of "tabbing" out stuff, such as







Haha joking  I'm working on the tabs, but actually, this is honestly what I jot down to learn stuff sometimes.


----------



## Dan Halen

Ploatic said:


> Thanks
> Okay guys, done with cloud city!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the playlist to all my covers of the songs from the ep.
> 
> 'All Roads Lead Here' Guitar Covers - YouTube
> 
> Would you guys graciously accept my codes that I jot down while learning songs instead of tabs? They're my way of "tabbing" out stuff, such as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha joking  I'm working on the tabs, but actually, this is honestly what I jot down to learn stuff sometimes.




Great cover Sir. but i do have a question. How does that picture actually work? i mean Paul actually posted a picture of that same thing but it was for Far From Home. and he said something about stabbing and such but i still dont quite get it.


----------



## Ploatic

Thanks! I remember him posting it, but to be honest I don't even know how he uses it haha. So its for far from home? I should check it out again, I didn't see it since the time he put it up

I sometimes jot down differently, I don't have a specific way (i had two other doodles for cloud city). This code is pretty much for the last riff. The circles represent the palm muted open b string, the bars mean pick the 2nd fret of the b string (except very last note which is open b string) and the dash mean a quick down then up pick, I'm thinking in 16th notes off the top of my head, I'll check though.


----------



## Dan Halen

Ploatic said:


> Thanks! I remember him posting it, but to be honest I don't even know how he uses it haha. So its for far from home? I should check it out again, I didn't see it since the time he put it up
> 
> I sometimes jot down differently, I don't have a specific way (i had two other doodles for cloud city). This code is pretty much for the last riff. The circles represent the palm muted open b string, the bars mean pick the 2nd fret of the b string (except very last note which is open b string) and the dash mean a quick down then up pick, I'm thinking in 16th notes off the top of my head, I'll check though.



Tats pretty nifty! i personally just use GP to write everything i ever do down because my memory is fucking god awful, at least until i learn the bit. then it should be fine.


----------



## Ploatic

Thats good tho  its like you tab as you learn, which is definitely what I should of done instead of learning it all then tabbing at the end. I'm just used to using random codes!


----------



## Brycen Doby

I'm so glad I found this thread, I've been dying to find chimp spanner tabs. if anyone either wants to give me what they've got so far or just tell me what tuning he's in for all roads lead here I'm pretty good at tabbing and figured out how to play some of mobius pt. I in drop A# lol


----------



## Ploatic

You found a good thread 
Cloud city and Mobius pt III are in standard, I think its the same for dark age of technology and engrams. Forgot about pt I and pt II but ok if you say so 
as for tab I'm mid way through for the lead for cloud city, do you guys also want the rhythm? I don't mind, I can tell you the frets for the chords and single notes, im just not sure what you guys wanted the most.
Also, Dan Halen, did he answer you on formspring on facebook? I'm curious to check the tab with him once im done, I mean I've gotten responses from him before and he saw some of my vids, but I'm not sure where would be more appropriate to ask. Don't want to bug him too much on fb of course, but anywho.


----------



## Dan Halen

Honestly, I don't think you'd be bugging him no matter where you asked. I think hes just glad to get the notoriety and support from his fans, and the fact that they want to learn his songs is a huge plus. I'd kill for that, but I would also kill for a desktop that can run more that 3 programs at a time so that i can START recording, instead of this shitty laptop that i have.

It's easier to get a response of Formspring though. But i did see the picture on facebook. ill try and find it for you, but youll have to sift through the comments because he didnt give a direct response. 8) but definitely see if you can upload your drawing on Formspring to show him.

Also, if your interested you should learn far from home next since you have that 8 string. I'd love to do it myself but ATM im lacking even my RG7321 because im having my shop guys fix my one pickup.


----------



## Dan Halen

Wall Photos | Facebook


----------



## Ploatic

There she is 8)
haha yeah I remember that, I was in class while I saw that picture and my eyes kind went O.O a little because of the similarity to what I sometimes do, couldn't believe Paul also uses such a method. And thanks for the info! That's definitely true I'm sure he appreciates the support he gets.
And wow I hear ya, I could get to far from home soon enough, I should also finish off putting up other stuff. A while ago I learned Under One Sky, Mirror and parts of Clarity in Chaos and Bad Code, I should finish it all at some point haha. I've honestly started checking out Periphery/AAL songs and recording songs of my own (of course now that its summer ive had time to catch up on all of this) so I'm very all over the place as to what I'm doing. 
I hope your guitar gets fixed soon enough!


----------



## btbamthewell

Any cloud city tabs around?


----------



## Dan Halen

Ploatic said:


> There she is 8)
> haha yeah I remember that, I was in class while I saw that picture and my eyes kind went O.O a little because of the similarity to what I sometimes do, couldn't believe Paul also uses such a method. And thanks for the info! That's definitely true I'm sure he appreciates the support he gets.
> And wow I hear ya, I could get to far from home soon enough, I should also finish off putting up other stuff. A while ago I learned Under One Sky, Mirror and parts of Clarity in Chaos and Bad Code, I should finish it all at some point haha. I've honestly started checking out Periphery/AAL songs and recording songs of my own (of course now that its summer ive had time to catch up on all of this) so I'm very all over the place as to what I'm doing.
> I hope your guitar gets fixed soon enough!



LMAO i completely misread what you put in the post before this. and rereading it now you said TAB. i thought you just wanted some more information on the picture. but you got your answer either way plus a little more i guess.


----------



## Brycen Doby

Ploatic said:


> You found a good thread
> Cloud city and Mobius pt III are in standard, I think its the same for dark age of technology and engrams. Forgot about pt I and pt II but ok if you say so
> as for tab I'm mid way through for the lead for cloud city, do you guys also want the rhythm? I don't mind, I can tell you the frets for the chords and single notes, im just not sure what you guys wanted the most.
> Also, Dan Halen, did he answer you on formspring on facebook? I'm curious to check the tab with him once im done, I mean I've gotten responses from him before and he saw some of my vids, but I'm not sure where would be more appropriate to ask. Don't want to bug him too much on fb of course, but anywho.



is it standard dropped or just standard BEADGBE? because I've actually not seen someone use a seven that wasn't dropped yet so I figured it was frowned upon or something lol


----------



## Adrian-XI

If someone could kindly upload the supererogation tab again, I would be forever grateful. Can't find it any where...


----------



## wizbit81

+1 for Supererogation


----------



## Ploatic

Don't know about the tab, but if you guys want, paul has a playthrough up on youtube



And yep by standard I meant standard


----------



## Ploatic

[email protected]?#

Sorry for the double post, but seriously, any of you can shit a better tab than me lol. Can I possibly make a video of me playing cloud city SLOWLY and actually be able to give it to you guys within 1-2 days instead of delaying this even more?


----------



## Dan Halen

My 7 should be fixed tomorrow. Ill just learn the song myself haha and I always throw a Tab up when its finished. I play in 4th's so hopefully i remember to change it back to normal for you guys before i post it. or you could check it yourself and then change it.

BTW i noticed when i export anything over from a GPX to GP5 it gets rid of the distortion and effects. can someone tell me how to stop that.


----------



## Ploatic

Daaah, now i feel bad  well either way, paul does a clear playthrough of the song which can obviously help. 
Good news for the 7 string tho 8)


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

Adrian-XI said:


> If someone could kindly upload the supererogation tab again, I would be forever grateful. Can't find it any where...



and wizbit

Dave's tabs are on ultimate guitar

chimp spanner | Song search @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Dan Halen

Ploatic said:


> Daaah, now i feel bad  well either way, paul does a clear playthrough of the song which can obviously help.
> Good news for the 7 string tho 8)



Lol sorry. my comment sounded kinda shitty towards you, i just reread that. no reason to feel bad good sir. Tabing can difficult for people who don't use it as a way to remember everything you ever write.....EVER. it's the only reason i even make songs because of my lack of a memory. when i write something or happen to make a cool riff I immediately put it on guitar pro so that it still exists. and to write complex riffs on GP you have to learn the software.

for covers I usually do it slowly and as i learn though. you can only do it one note at a time and you have constant reassurence if your doing it right or not because you have a playback option. Try using it some time. if you know simple notation, as in what an 8th note is and what a triplet is then you should be able to space out notes properly with out too much error. FUCK if you got stuck i could probably look at what your stuck on and tell you why its not working so that you understand what your doing a little better.

but my guitar still isnt done......i think today will be the day. my tech has been a little busy lately so even though were friends it IS still first come, first serve.


----------



## Ploatic

haha no no don't worry it wasn't shitty at all  And the sad part is, I know the noting, I actually studied music a bit, buuuuuut, its when it comes down to entering them in that program I find, um, "mehh". And jesus :O that guitar better be done soon! I understand though, a lot of times sadly it ends up being ready later than it was supposed to be.


----------



## Dan Halen

Yah I want my BKPs really bad. I was ultra excited to finally get My Aftermath Bridge and Coldsweat Neck. I tried to install them myself because I've been trying to learn those sorts of things recently, and I had it mostly completed but when I went to open the main jacketing for the wire I snipped the white one and broke the jacketing on the black one so i just said fuck it and I attached the other pickup and took it to him to fix because i CANNOT splice wires.


----------



## Ploatic

Haha I hear you, it can definitely get frustrating. And BKP pickups, good choice I'd like to hear


----------



## Dan Halen

I finally got it !!!!!!......but this song is titties hard for that rhythm in the intro. im not really down picker so i have to do it like Paul's video. i just have to watch him VERY intently and hopefully ill be able to break it down into some sort of feasible rhythm.

I'm really going to focus on the WHOLE rhythm section for once hahaha. and get all of that down before i start laying down the leads for it.

EDIT: BTW if you want some reassurance on some leads, I posted a Spirals Keyboard solo a few pages back. tell me what you think of that in comparison. i dont remember if anyone posted anything about it.


----------



## Ploatic

To be honest Spirals isn't a song I've actually heard that much, so I barely remembered it, but I listened to the file you attached and it sounded well structured 8) And the rhythm isn't tooo hard, i remember I just kept extra caution for keeping it tight, that was my main thing with the rhythm.


----------



## Dan Halen

well playing it is a lot easier than tabbing it, at least im finding that out now. maybe your right about GP being difficult to use, or maybe Paul is just that much of a genius. His rhythm even in the first couple of measures is just so hard to reproduce even if I CAN play it. usually i tab as i learn but im having a little trouble with the length the actual scratches between the chords are, I've also never tabbed any Meshuggah which is what hes basing most of his Rhythm off of so this presents a welcome Challenge. haha


----------



## Dan Halen

ignore this


----------



## Ploatic

Yep I love that about Paul, his stuff is melodic, has great rhythm, and man he does great mixes, handles the low frequencies very well.


----------



## Apotheose

If someone could tab out Mobius pt1 that would be HEROIC.


----------



## Furiae

Are there any tabs for the intro of Terminus part one? I just love the harmony! One of the best I've ever heard just have to know what is >.<


----------



## turbo_4i4ka

Hello guys, can someone write the Terminus part II solo down? I kind of figured everything out, however the fast part at the end remains a mystery to me even after watching a couple of videos on youtube. Could you please help me out, I really love this part of the song and the whole song in general!


----------



## CM_X5

Has anyone gotten at least some of the tab worked out for Under One Sky? I haven't listened to that song in awhile and just remembered how awesome it was.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

No Mobius Pt 1 yet? :c


----------



## OWHall

Does anybody have a pdf tab of supererogation? I checked a couple of the links in this thread but they didn't seem to work (probably because some were VERY old hahaha)
cheers


----------

